# A SMILE FOR APPLEMAN



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2007)

The only good deer is a hanging deer.....







This guy did have a smile on his face...but there was blood too and I didn't want to gross anyone out....[as tho this photo won't gross some people out] Sorry!


Saturday, opening day Jim didn't see any in the morning and more than 19that night...9 at once and 2 slept under his stand from 2:30 till 5 PM...he was a tad choosy.


Sun AM none and that evening it was 34* and raining heavily...he was soaking wet [ it doesn't get any better than that] He did see a couple. 


Yesterday I had Dr. appointment so ruined his hunt...this morning he was out there thinking about plowing....so took this 7 point buck for meat....then went plowing....He will look for a larger one later this week.


Life is Good!!!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure rub it in, tell me about a picture and then don't show it.!






I have been out quite a few afternoons but I have to work until almost dark. The bucks are coming in for the does now. I have seen an 8 point and a four point, but didn't want to chance the shots. I see a few every afternoon, but mostly does. This afternoon I went out and the wind was blowing quite hard so I took to the stand in the bigger trees in the woods. As I was leaving at almost dark, I got up by the old barn where I watch sometimes and one blew and took to the edge of the woods. I let out a few distress calls(sounds like an injured rabbit) and they would blow at me from the woods. The dark spot about 10 feet from the barn, turned into a nice big deer and I assume it was ole 3-leg by the way it moved by me. No meat in the freezer but I love watching the deer and interacting with them right in my vineyard and orchard.


Can you PM me a picture- please?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2007)

I didn't take the photos of the bloody nose...just the one in the above post of the hanging deer.


Snow pellets in the air all day...Jim was motivated and got a lot of plowing done...still more to do....Temps near 20 tonight...might have some frost in the ground in the early morning.


And I have some meat to prosess....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I didn't take the photos of the bloody nose...just the one in the above post of the hanging deer.
> 
> 
> Snow pellets in the air all day...Jim was motivated and got a lot of plowing done...still more to do....Temps near 20 tonight...might have some frost in the ground in the early morning.
> ...




There is no picture there I am seeing NW. There was a Red X, but not even that now!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats weird, I see the picture..............

Amazing Deer.

Appleman........ You don't know what your missing! 

WOW...............


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2007)

Now I think you are messing with me Jobe! That's just not fair!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2007)

I see it to! Are you playing slow again appleman?


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 6, 2007)

See if you can see it if I post it:






DANG IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I shouldn't have posted the picture.............

That would have been play'en with'em











Hey.... NW did he shoot that for me! I see the shipping label in the back ground:

John's Deere

Your right,.......... he is a sweet guy!





*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2007)

Now I AM totally confused! It is showing up again after I reactivated my account after Masta and I played sleuth to get to the root of an e-mail earlier today! I see the deer now! That's not as big as the one I passed up earlier, but it will do for meat in the freezer. Way to go Mr. NorthernWino!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 6, 2007)

Glad you can see it now. It is a nice young deer. I prefer them even younger, or a doe....These guys all want horns to show off.


This year we can purchase 5 'Management Permits' for 5 extra deer....they are trying to thin out the herd again this year...Just too many on the hiways and too large of a population....2 deer is enough meat for us....


Love that stir fry meat best...just little strips marinaded in wine/soy sauce/white pepper and fresh garlic....stir fried with green and red peppers in a sauce over wild rice or noodles....mmm...mmm...good!


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 7, 2007)

Venison Medallions in Red Wine Sauce



8 slices venison loin 4 - 6 ounces each

Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste



Pound venison loin slices out to 1/4" thick. Salt and pepper to taste.

2 T grated fresh ginger

4 sprigs fresh thyme or 1 t dried

2 bay leaves

2 whole cloves

1 c dry red wine

2 t balsamic vinegar

4 t honey



Combine above ingredients and pour over venison. Marinate for 10 - 20 minutes.
Remove from marinade, reserving marinade, and pat medallions dry.

Preheat oven to 170F and place an ovenproof plater on a rack in the middle.



Olive oil



In a large skillet heat olive oil until smoking. Saute medallions in batches
until just rare to medium-rare. (The best technique is to saute on one side
until sufficient browning takes place, and then saute on the other side only
until they reach the desired degree of doneness.) As each batch is cooked,
transfer it to the platter in the oven. Add additional olive oil as needed.



2 medium shallots, thinly sliced or chopped

3 - 4 T butter



Saute the shallots in the skillet until just starting to brown, about 2
minutes. Add the reserved marinade and boil down over medium high heat until
reduced by half, scraping up all of the browned bits of venison. Add in any juices that have accumulated on the platter. 
Continue to reduce the sauce until it starts to thicken. Remove from heat and
swirl in the butter, 1 tablespoon at a time until the sauce thickens. Remove
platter from the oven and strain the sauce over the medallions and serve. 

Enjoy!! 

Serves 4 - 6, depending on the size of the medallions and the hunger
of the eaters.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2007)

mmmm...mmm...good...something about venison and wine...It's just good.


Sounds great Peter...will try that soon!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2007)

That sounds very good Peter. I will need to try them soon. Again this evening I watched the fawns frolic around a while after getting a good feeding of clover and apples from the orchard. They leave the vines alone now since the leaves are gone and the vines have hardened off. I keep waiting for that one large source of Venison Medallions to come along. The weather was cool this afternoon and should speed the rut along- snow flurries, wind and temps hovering close to freezing. Mount Mansfield across the lake in Vt had 8 inches of snow on it today.


A couple weeks ago I did up a loin roast with some of Masta's Mojo spices on it and 1/2 inch of Niagara wine and apple wine mixed in the bottom of the roasting pan to steam it as it cooked with the cover on the SS roasting pan. I cut the roast into 3/4 inch slices when done after removing from the pan. I did up a nice brown pan gravy with the drippings and concentrated wine remnants. That was served up on mashed potatoes and served alongside fresh made chunky applesauce. Some nice homemade rolls and carrots accompanied it all and served it up with some Castellina de Super Tuscan wine. Made for a lip smacking meal without many leftovers.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 7, 2007)

Beautiful animal,


I butchered many a deer in my time. ( When I was married) It is a big job if you are meticulious (which I was). We had venison ....everything....sphagetti, chili, roast, chicken fried, filets....wine sauce, potatoes, carrots. anyway you can think of. sausage, burger.....
That was our main meat at the time.


The last time I had a quarter(a couple of months ago). I was cutting it up and had some allergic reaction.....my hands were on fire and itching like a bee sting. I was going nuts....it only effected my hands though.


Guess I'll have to wear rubber gloves or have someone else do it....same with ground beef now too. No problem eating it...so far....Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

Neighbors got some nice bucks hanging...










Jim has just this PM to hunt...I would like a doe...They are laying pretty low now...Hope something passes by.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2007)

Cut 4 loins 6 oz each?????

Here in NC your lucky if you could get that out of 2 loins.

The deer here are the size of big dogs............

a 2 inch loin cut here may go 3 to 4 oz each.

I have the loin from 2 deer in my freezer right now, next time we have them I'll take a picture of them............... but please don't laugh............


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2007)

That's a good looking sight. Should be plenty of eating there in their freezer this year. Lots of good cuts. Well did he get his other deer NW?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2007)

Huge deer up there in the North.
Look healthy and meaty!!!
Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

Late this PM..... after I requested a doe...he got this small 7 point buck...Nice young tender thing








The party is over....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2007)

Sheesh. Do you guys tie them up out there and then go bring them home in the tractor. Looks like he gave that one a few bottles of your sparkling apple cider to get him drunk and he's just passed out!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

I just hold the light.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

How do you bring your deer home????


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 11, 2007)

Only when I've had too much wine do I bring it home that way!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 11, 2007)

The deer or Poor Bert?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2007)

The police came and gave him a tag to bring the deer home after he hit and killed it while riding his bicycle


----------



## Grant (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is a picture of how we have to get our moose home up here in Alberta


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 12, 2007)

To me, this thead is an example ofgathering nature's bounty the way it's been done for millennia. It's presentedon a wine board but in a "general" forum. Making wine is an example of self sufficency, as is growing food, baking bread, making jam, and harvesting the bountythis country has to offer. This isn't a celebration of aimless violence but instead,it celebratesself reliance.


I belong to another wine making board where a memberrecently posted a photo of a white tail fork-horn he'dharvested over the weekend. He posted a warning in the heading that thethread may be graphic in case someone wanted to skip it.Apparently a memberdecided to look anyway and then complained thatthey were offended. The moderator removed the entire post along witha couple of replies and left a warning that only wine related posts were allowed, despite the fact that the replies were regarding an appropriate wine to serve with venison and despite the fact that there is also ajoke and humor section that also has nothing to do with wine. After a couple of dissenting posts, the moderator invited anyone who didn't like the moderation policies to leave.
I'm glad to see there's still a little common sense and devotion to traditions that are the foundation of this great country.


----------



## masta (Nov 12, 2007)

We have many PETA members who enjoy harvesting the animals that our Father provided for that purpose! 


People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 12, 2007)

Gee...I hope no one was offended. Guess I would have been informed if that was the case.


Rule G and Masta and everyone here...Thank You for being here and having open minds.


You all know that every meal of this venison will be either marinated and or eaten along with wine.....That's what we all do here.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2007)

I have only had it once and had no idea of how to cook it and it wasnt bad. Id love to have it cooked right and have some with a good wine. I really dont know anyone that hunts that would like to trade some so I guess itll be awhile before I really have a good taste of it.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh wade.......A venison tenderloin, marinated in sweet milk, seasoned, wrapped in bacon and grilled to perfection.......Dammit.I'm slobbering again


----------



## Waldo (Nov 13, 2007)

appleman said:


> Sheesh. Do you guys tie them up out there and then go bring them home in the tractor. Looks like he gave that one a few bottles of your sparkling apple cider to get him drunk and he's just passed out!
















BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


















BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## jmack (Nov 14, 2007)

Wade, you cook venison just like you would cook any cut of beef. You have to be careful not to overcook it though. Venison is very low in fat as is, plus any fat that is on a deer is quickly removed (it tastes horrible) by the butcher. So the meat will quicky dry out when cooked. Any burger is usually combined with beef fat, and sausage with pork, so you'd just cook as normal. Steaks and roasts however should not be cooked much past medium rare. Also, don't be turned off by myths of gamey flavors. Venisonshould not taste like beef, but it also should not have a strong gamey taste either. If it does, then it was not handledor aged properly.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 14, 2007)

The deer around here eat what ever they like...corn, soybeans good alfalfa...your lawn, decorative shrubs and trees, fruit trees, grapes, vegetable garden, baby Black Currant bushes...etc..they can be a nuesince....They are very well fed and the flavor of their meat is very mild.


We were coming home along our field one evening this fall and counted 17 in the soybeans....they can do much damage to our crops, so we don't feel guilty when we harvest a couple to put in our freezer.


Most of the venison we eat is in stir fry, steaks, ka-bobs, stew, sweet &amp; sour, golash....etc. I prepare it like beef. The stir fry, ka-bobs and steaks are marinaded in any wine with equal parts of soy sauce, fresh minced garlic and white pepper....as well as other marinades. We don't often get ground venison made, but usually get a batch of either Summer Sausage or Polish type sausage made with the small trim pieces of meat...This year we are getting spicy Pepperoni sticks made.


The only problem with venison is there is never enough.


----------

